# Ekrip studio RGB or CMYK



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

I'm using ekrip for my dtg printer. I alway use a jpg or png for my file type. Should I be setting up the original image in a RGB format or a CMYK. I usually use a CMYK, but I just printed a long run of shirts with a lot of black in the image, but the printer hardly used any black and a lot of CMY. Will using an RGB setup help fix this. The printer is an epson r2880.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Most RIPs in the DTG industry work best when you set up your artwork in RGB. Set up your black to 0,0,0 for the deepest color. 

-Alex


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

equipmentzone1 said:


> Most RIPs in the DTG industry work best when you set up your artwork in RGB. Set up your black to 0,0,0 for the deepest color.
> 
> -Alex


Agreed! - RGB is usually the best way to go.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

EK uses Adobe RGB, and best if you work in same. Be closer to original design colors, how screen needs calibrated. Newer versions of EK allow the input of custom or generic color profiles. Pre printing swatches for color matching is always best. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

equipmentzone1 said:


> Most RIPs in the DTG industry work best when you set up your artwork in RGB. Set up your black to 0,0,0 for the deepest color.
> 
> -Alex


EKPrint Studio requires that you use RGB. Internally it does all the necessary calculations to CMYK. If you are trying to get a deep black, I would NOT recommend printing 0,0,0. This "true" black will look flat and dull as that is what is in the ink cartridge. The rich (deep) black is made up of CMY and K.
Another thing with EKPrint Studio, be sure to set your "ink settings" to something similar to this:
Lightness: -2
Brightness: +15
Contrast: -2

This will give you a much truer print than if you let it stay at the default of 0 for each. When set to 0 for each, your print will look much darker than it should.

I also have a solution to get the best color on lights with a minimal amount of effort.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Só Ken, what's the secret! I care to share? 
Please


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Also don't confuse the old Anajet with the new versions of EK. Night and day differenc . I love it. And I have cadlink and I proof rips as well.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

What is the current EKPrint version? Where and how much?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> EKPrint Studio requires that you use RGB. Internally it does all the necessary calculations to CMYK. If you are trying to get a deep black, I would NOT recommend printing 0,0,0. This "true" black will look flat and dull as that is what is in the ink cartridge. The rich (deep) black is made up of CMY and K.
> Another thing with EKPrint Studio, be sure to set your "ink settings" to something similar to this:
> Lightness: -2
> Brightness: +15
> ...


Hi Ken,

What RGB value would you recommend for black then? When I want to get a rich black in my RIP, I set the parts of the artwork I want to be rich black to R:0, G:0, B:0. The RIP converts those RGB values to rich black when it prints in CMYK. 

-Alex


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

It is more of a personal preference thing....I use 0,0,7.
his increases the M and Y a little. I stand corrected on how I worded my response though. What I meant to allude to was to not use stricktly only a K in the CMYK settings. This produces a flat black.
Sry for any confusion.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> It is more of a personal preference thing....I use 0,0,7.
> his increases the M and Y a little. I stand corrected on how I worded my response though. What I meant to allude to was to not use stricktly only a K in the CMYK settings. This produces a flat black.
> Sry for any confusion.


OK, thanks for clarifying. Agreed, if you do end up setting up your artwork in CMYK make sure you're setting it up as a rich black, not a flat black by putting C, M and Y in with the K.

Another note: in many cases, if you're just converting from CMYK to RGB without adjusting your colors, you're probably not getting the optimal print output. 

After converting to RGB, you'll need to edit your CMYK blacks. You'll notice that right after conversion they are going to be something like R: 22 G: 22 B: 22. That's going to result in a much lighter black than if you used values like R: 0 G: 0 and B: 0.

*Long story short:* after converting from CMYK to RGB make sure to edit your colors to get the deepest blacks.

-Alex


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Contact Chris at [email protected]
He can give you a link to download a trail version to try first. It does leavea watermark . I think retail is around. 850$.
Really makes a difference. Control of droplets size, density, all utilities such as nozzle Checks, cleaning, timed cleaning, and offset, and on and on.


----------

